# RV MOT Requirements



## 104582 (May 18, 2007)

hi just had my 32' Georgie Boy Pursuit 2000 imported and i wondered if anyone can help me with requirements regarding the electrics e.g. do i need to change my indicators as mine just flash red from the brake light and not the usual orange any info would be greatly appreciated Cheers Tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tony,

Welcome to MHF!

See:
http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/veh.../howtoimportyourvehicleperman4559?page=2#1011

Dave


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Tony
you need to change your indicater red lenses for amber if they are separate from your brake lights if they are integrated with your brake lights you need to rewire them to your reverse lights and change the bulbs to amber then fit after market reverse lamp and a fog light front head lights can be adjusted to dip to the left front side lights can remane amber if they integrate the indicater lights 
hope this helps
Tony


----------

